# Help



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

As Richo will confirm - I've been here before & had a bit of trouble logging on but all's well now. I'm desperately awaiting the arrival of 2 * Kingfishers (watching with interest for about 6 months) & they should be here Monday Or Tuesday. 
We went for the boring visible ones. I think I get the orange one while my wife's is yellow. We've picked up a bit of experience with the old Canadian canoe & a couple of outings with tour operators in Ballina & Byron. They're coming with upgraded seats & paddles & a couple of rod holders in each. I've set up the old Commodore with a Rhino Rack & made a rack that extends up from the tow bar - so - that part is Ok
The problem is we have been living in the Ballina area for about 40yrs & haven't realy spent much time fishing. We've been pretty busy for the last 29 yrs trying to raise the kids - I think we did too good a job as 2 are still here (plus a ring in)
I've got no idea where middle age finishes & the next phase starts but hope these yaks will help make the transition more delineated (if that's the right word) & any help with regard to which tackle & method for what fish & the best clothes (not necessarily most expensive) etc will be greatly appreciated. You can be as biased & opinionated as you like :? 
It's also OK to ask yourself what sort of idiot lives around Ballina for so long & doesn't fish. The answer I imagine will eventually be self evident.
All the best
Peter
(I'm making the trolleys so that parts OK too)


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum..

I guess your question is too broad for people to give specific advise with regards to tackle and method for what fish.

I will assume that you will start off fishing the estuaries and rivers. A good beginners outfit would be a light spin rod (2-4kg line range) loaded with 8lb (yes I know we swap between metric and imperial) line on a small threadline reel (around the 2500 size). This should cope with most estuarine species including flathead, bream, whiting and in freshwater will be suitable for bass, yellowbelly (golden perch) etc... Just set your drag on the reel to give nice even but firm pressure and you should be able to land a large fish with patience (ie don't do a tug of war with the fish)... Let the rod tip do the work (held nice and high) to tire the fish out and when the fish is not pulling, wind the rod tip down before lifting rod and repeating the cycle.

Most people start off fishing with bait and progress to using lures but I don't see why you can't start using lures straight off. If using soft plastics, try the Gulp range and if you want to troll a lure around then the Ecogear SX40 would be as good as any to get started on... Secret is to go nice and SLOW when trolling lures... With the soft plastic, just cast out and retrieve it back slowly with the odd pause and twitch on the rod tip... Should be plenty of flathead down your way that would be eager to scoff down the soft plastic.. Best bet is to visit your local tackle shop to set you up with an outfit (You should be able to get a fairly decent outfit for around $100, add another $15 or so for the line and $20 for a packet of soft plastics (try around 3" in size) or a couple of hardbody lures like the Ecogear. Learn to tie a few knots. You only need 2 to 3 knots to cover most applications.

Maybe tee up a fishing trip with other members in the forum so they can show you how its done... Good luck and have fun.. Look forward to hearing some future trip reports.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peter, what Wongus says makes sense, even for someone like me. The really really important thing about yak fishing is doing it. And nobody is ever born with the knowledge of how to do it so don't let any thoughts of "I don't know how to do it!" stop you from giving things a go. Ya have to do it to get the experience.

Books and mags and vids can help (and forums like this one) but only by getting and doing it do you start to really learn and to make decisions on what to do next. I suggest you start simple, do the stuff, then build on that. For example, as Wongus said, an outfit that will be good for bream, whiting and able to handle a flathead is a fantastic start. Eventually you may want to specialise but aim general first until you have more experience.

Certainly try and t-up an outing with other forumites as you can learn much by watching others then doing or modifying what they do (or if you watch me, then avoid what I do). Don't worry about whether ya feel ya know what ya doing. Trying to impress others is not something folks on this forum aim at, but they aim at having fun, enjoying a paddle and a fish. So, enjoy.


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks fello's, I really didn't expect expect replys so soon -especially a Friday night. I'll read them again tomorrow when I don't have my red wine goggles on - but looking good - thanks again


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

checked with the supplier (wild water in Sydney) & the freight companies, Melbourne-Sydney, Sydney-Brisbane & Brisbane-Alstonville & our boats will be here tomorrow. I have an old side caster (inherited from my father) I haven't checked the make but it still turns (has a section not quite flush with the rest due to slow setting speed of areldite back then). I'm not sure how you measure the length of the rod or the diameter of the reel (inside or outside diameter) etc.
I'm so looking forward to getting them in the water & as Red suggested - being able to drop a line in when you tire of tiki touring is really inviting.
Iv'e got Crocs for the feet - should do the job & plenty of long sleeved cotton work shirts - there was a lady at the markets on Sunday selling Rashes & we will probably invest in those with shorts to suit.
We're heading to a local tackle shop as advised to get more info & the right gear.
Thanks Danny for the advise on plastics etc Sounds like the go
Thanks Troppo for your advice :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Start with a few very gentle paddles around quiet sports in the local river. As you get to know you kayak, build strength & endurance - start to go on longer paddles.

Sucessful yak'n' is about confidence if you & your gear + experience.

As best as possible I'd also suggest trying to go out with a partner (wife or friend) or in a group, this adds enjoyment and safety.

Fishing can be a great way to add a few breaks into a paddle, or you can just troll a lure out the back.

Balina is a great place, more fishing than you could ever want within an hour or so drive from you.


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

I couldn't justify the extra $600 (2*) for the rudders Paul,so if it becomes necessary we'll have to retro fit them. I'd be interested to learn more about trolling Phoenix - is there somewhere specific I can go to learn the basics (forum or other website ) :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Peter, I always go out in long lightweight trousers. You should be able to get some from your tackle store or outdoors stores. Exposed legs on a SOT in our summer is a recipe for disaster. You can also dip you legs in the water occasionally to wet the trouser legs and get evaporative cooling. I always wear long-sleeved fishing shirst too - designed to cool and protect from the sun.

The other guys have given lots of good fishing advice. If you try trolling with small hardbodies (like the sx40 but there are cheaper, effective lures around as well, such as the halco scorpion) then you must go slowly. The rod tip should vibrate with the action of the lure. Go no faster on average than the speed required to start the vibration. Vary the speed - a couple of strokes then pause for the same time and so on. Your lures must be near the bottom - when you buy them check what depth they go to. Use them in a similar depth. You will snag a few (go back over the spot before pulling hard to get it back works 90% of the time) but you will catch a lot more fish than having the lure midwater.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gday Pete hope the boats are on schedule mate.

In regard to the fishing gear I would just go to the BigW you have there for now and get a rod, reel, line combo for about $50 and would be plenty good enough when starting off, until you know where your fishing interest will lie.

Don't think you will miss a rudder, my forum sorties have seen more yaks without then with one [thats not knocking then though]

PM me when the boats arrive


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

G'day Richo, I've got a dentist appointment in 15 minutes so they should be here by the time I get back. 
Dave - I've copied your advise along with everyone elses to word & am printing it out to take to Big W & the tackle shops. 
Red - have you got the paid version of Google earth


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Peter, I am pretty new to this myself, I am pretty fair skinned so i cover up well, I use a long sleeved rash vest left over from my surfing days, trakkies but its getting a bit warm, or shorts and plenty of sunscreen, and ofcourse a broadbrim hat and sunnies, and i bought some yacthy gloves for the hands. A bit thicker for the fish than kayaking gloves


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> I can't tell from google-maps, but that little tributary south of Alstonville might just be long enough to hold some bass in the upper reaches too (anyone have any idea?).
> 
> .


An ausfish bloke gets good fishing at Alstonville, if I can find the link I'll post in here, this may be the one after a quick look
http://www.ausfish.com.au/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1160361018


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVRpcLAAABNfgAASUCeAEgCBUAo39f8gIABqGqZppMjQYmgANAinlPTUDIeoAMhpoQBeZCLZSE3O3VMMS/yGzzXmRIujBNL1nj2RoHCOiCRqDUeCmj40CPTCEC7kcUIWxOAfJt6vguWlzpmG0F8PmKH4u5IpwoSCo0uFgA==


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

They've arrived and look really good. I will post a couple of pics as soon as the battery for the camera is charged. Slight glich though - the yellow one (Frances's - probably soon to be mine) has a 25mm wear mark that is 3.5 to 4mm deep ( The hull is 5mm thick so am a bit concerned) where the top moulding joins the hull. It runs across the join & would have happened in transit -but I bet none of the freight companies put their hand up. I spoke to Jenny at Wild Water and she was very upset, she had stipulated to Wavedance that they need to run cardboard along potential problem areas for long distance cartage. Any how I just want to patch it so they can both be launched together (crack a bottle of blackberry nip etc) so Jenny suggested a hot air gun & sort of spade it over but I'm leaning toward welding seeing as how there is a vee gouged there & not just a slice. There is a place in Lismore that welds plastic but the filler rod is an opaque sort of white. I don't see that as problem - being such a small area & in time I imagine there will be worse.
- has any one had experience with having their boats welded? Does it last etc? The orange one has a couple of slices (thin potatoe peel) but I don't see that as a problem.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Glad to hear the yaks have arrived, but that's very disappointing about the condition. I would insist that the vendor take all action in rectification (they can involve the manufacturer as required). In this way you will be protected if there are further problems with the repairs


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have heard of repairs done locally in the kayak owners town, where the manufacturer organized the repair at their expense, and with the boat still leaving a 100% warranty. [it was a swing at Ipswich from memory]

As Dave says its for Wildwater or Wavedance to arrange repairs; but perhaps help your own cause by asking the local bloke can he do the job and pass his name to the vendors for them to organize.

Both my yaks were wrapped in heaps of bubble wrap and cardboard on delivery


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

Launched them today- at the yaught club in the Richmond at Ballina. It was pretty windy so stayed in close to the North shore. Went really well, didn't get blown about & seemed to make good headway even against the wind (got pretty wet though). Back to work tomorrow so may not get them back in till saturday. Looked at some rods etc at Daves Bait shop & they seem to have some good specials & good advice but will shop around. Had the welding done this morning & it looked pretty ordinary till I filed it back flush with the original surface - not perfect but a blind man on a flying horse would be glad to see it & Jenny from Wild Water Sports assured me the warenty wouldn't be affected & is paying for the welding. Turned out they had some yellow filler rod. 
All in all am very happy with the way things have turned out.  
Thanks all for the advice
Peter


----------

